# Smoked pompano



## eric (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking for a recipe for smoked pompano


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Just a guess...

Pompano is pretty thin and will dry out quickly so you end up with jerky. I've never smoked thin meats though.

Jim


----------



## whyworry (Aug 17, 2010)

IMHO it would be a waste to smoke pompano. It's major positive feature is the firm, mild flesh and smoking would drastically alter that.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

This guy doesn't give much info, but seems to really like em. Go to third post.
You guys have any Pompano recipes?


----------



## Nat-Light (Oct 9, 2007)

I smoke them from time to time usually when I have an abundance of fresh fish as I generally don't like to freeze it. Gut them and smoke them whole. They will retain most of the moisture...you only end up with "jerky" if you cook them too long. Pompano also makes great Sashimi.


----------

